# Storm or daves kaboom lures



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Are there any major differences between them and which ones do you preferr? I know that David storm sold to rapala and has been making his old style baits with the metal lip. Just wondering what you guys that drift or cast plugs think of both.

Thanks,
LY


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Daves are a good bait. Run true, good color selection.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Storm deep jr. thundersticks are a mainstay in my fishing arsenal. I have had equal success with both Daves kaboom and even Brads lip-stix lures. 
All good choices, color patterns can differ depending on the brand. I give firetiger the #1 position any day, any time.....


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

are the prices similar? never done Daves...prolly have to pick up a set or two


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I definately wanna give some of those brad baits a try, anyone know where to get some on the south east side???


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I've haven't saw any Dave's brand lures around Grand Rapids.

I do want this box though.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

localyahoo said:


> I definately wanna give some of those brad baits a try, anyone know where to get some on the south east side???


I am from the Grand Rapids area and really do not remember where I got mine. Click the dealer locator tab on this site then enter your zip code, city, etc.

Diztortion, I wanna say I got both Brads and Daves from the D & R Sportscenter down in Kalamazoo, but I cannot be completely positive about that.

http://www.bsfishtales.com/bsfishtales/lip-stix.php


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Daves is no longer making baits.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

After being sponsored by the Storm family and Luhr Jensen, both of wich are now owned by Normark, who is attempting to monopolize the Industry. I have been in touch with Buzz Ramzey, he is now working for Wardon's, producers of many great lures for plug fishing. The Flat Fish & Wiggler line offer some lures designed specifically for Steelhead & Salmon fishing, their color selection is outstanding !.....


----------



## HURONFLY (Aug 12, 2007)

Localyahoo, In southeast Michigan Little Dipper Bait & Tackle has a good selection of Brads plugs.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Hot Shots, Kwikfish and tots is all you need. If you wish to try anything else, pm me, I have boxes/$$$$ of plugs/flatfish/colors I'll sell you or trade for beer!! Plug addiction is cureable, I think.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

riverman said:


> Plug addiction is cureable, I think.


No sir, it's not. I've tried the 12-step program.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

riverman said:


> Hot Shots, Kwikfish and tots is all you need.


Well maybe, if all you fish for are those silly steelhead and salmon... 

Daves is done? There is an active website, but I have not tried to purchase anything from it.
http://daveslures.com/deepkaboomshiner.htmlhttp://daveslures.com/homepage.html


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

thanks huron fly, i'll go and check them out. And I was wondering why Daves website was still active too oldgrandman. I was thinking about ordering some plugs too, i guess that won't be happening.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Get yer Hot Shot's while you can... Normak bought Luhr Jensen and have eliminated most editions at best. By the way... I said Wordons Flat Fish and Wiggler line in a previous post...OOOPS :tdo12:.... Wardons produces Flat Fish & Fat Fish...


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

METTLEFISH said:


> Get yer Hot Shot's while you can... Normak bought Luhr Jensen and have eliminated most editions at best. By the way... I said Wordons Flat Fish and Wiggler line in a previous post...OOOPS :tdo12:.... Wardons produces Flat Fish & Fat Fish...


You mean W-O-R-D-E-N' S, right?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes... a division of Yakima .....


----------

